# Looking for a PH meter



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have the money for a real expensive PH meter. So was looking to see if the less expensive ones were any good.

Like this one:

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=HI98103A



Does anybody know if these are good or not? 

Does it have Auto Cal and Auto Temp Comp?

Is it easy to use and understand?


----------



## BobF (Dec 4, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I don't have the money for a real expensive PH meter. So was looking to see if the less expensive ones were any good.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> ...


 
http://www.hannainst.com/manuals/manHI_98103.pdf

No ATC or auto cal. Looks like the cal is manual, single point at 4.01.

The doc says +/- .2 for pH

BTW, when I clicked the link above, I got a Merlot juice bucket ...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah not sure why i opens the juice bucket - but that doc was the one i was referring to.

Is this one a better PH meter?

http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-98128W-Temperature-Solutions/dp/B003IKNJIE/ref=pd_sbs_petsupplies_38


----------



## PCharles (Dec 4, 2011)

Jon, 

Yes, when I clicked the link you posted it took me to a Merlot Juice bucket. However, I searched the catalog number (HI98103A) and was able to view the meter you are discussing. This meter is not waterproof. IMO, I'd save the extra 35 bucks and go for the p Hep 5. The biggest expense in pH testing in the long run will be your calibrators and cleaner.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats a bug they way the FVW website works, you have to right click on the link (before you click on it)and copy that into the post link popup. Its a pain.

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=HI98103A


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2011)

The last one you posted is the one most of us use including me and I love it. Ive had mine about 2 years now with no problems at all. Make sure you get it with the 4.01 and the 7.01 solutions, the storage solution and the probe cleaner!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wade he linked to the Phep 4 not the phep 5 that most of us have. The phep 4 doesn't have much in good reviews.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is the better meter that many of us are using pHep 5


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2011)

Now Im not sure which I even have! lol


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2011)

Just checked and mine is the PHEP 5


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 4, 2011)

I have THIS ONE and it works good. I kinda wish I had a handheld sometimes.


----------

